
What It Really Costs to Implement Salesforce (Part 1) - Shanerostad
https://trifinlabs.com/salesforce-implementation-ultimate-guide/#part1
======
Shanerostad
This is part of a larger implementation guide but I think some people will see
value in this. We work with companies every day to build web and mobile
experiences that connect back to Salesforce (a la Heroku).

Since it's getting more popular(easier) to build web and mobile apps connected
back to enterprise systems, people should have a good understanding of what it
actually costs to do so.

Also, you'll probably discover that Salesforce consultants charge much higher
rates than you thought.

~~~
Shanerostad
If in fact this is completely irrelevant to anyone browsing HN, let me know
and I'll pull it to not waste anyone's time!

